# Which University to choose?



## boyanm

Hi all,

I want to get high quality business education in EU and was wondering which of both universities should I choose:
- Vienna University of Business and Economics
- Berlin School of Economics and Law

I think Germany or Austria are great choices, given the cost of living there.

I would appreciate all your suggestions and helpful information!

Thanks & BRgds


----------



## Ti_

First, great that you are considering studying abroad. I found it interesting, as I had the ability to broaden my cultural horizon. Learned the cultural approaches to business from Japanese, Chinese, Brazilian and American people. Very useful and interesting.

May I enquire what your primairy reason is for chosing the E.U.? Is it purely because of a specific research field at one of these universities? Is your Master's / MBA subject related to European Union culture?

The Vienna University of Business has a good reputation in Europe, given the relatively high rankings compared to Berlin School of Economics. I wouldn't go for a school that's in business for only 2-3 years due to the lack of employer recognizability.

I assume you are aiming acquiring a general management degree, therefore you might want to consider ESCP Europe (#1 ranked in FT ranking), HEC Paris (#3) or London School of Economics (#7). Also consider one of the world's best business schools: London Business School. They offer a Master in Management degree which will be ranked next year as it is relatively new. I heard great stories from current students regarding this Master. Teaching faculty is the same as their MBA. 

As Graduate School in the U.S. starts at $ 40,000 tuition a year + $ 20,000 living costs, I assume also that a major reason is the financial side of your study. Therefore, you might want to explore also the following countries as Graduate Schools are inexpensive/free: Denmark (Copenhagen Business School), Sweden (Stockholm School of Economics) or Norway. 

Lots of assumptions, but please feel free to eleborate on your plans. I hope to have you provided a bit of information that might be worth exploring.


----------



## fishooX

To be honest I don't really know lots of stuff about the Vienna University and just a bit for the Berlin school of Economics and Law.

Regarding the latter,I believe it is a great thing that offers courses mandatory in English and German. Probably it is a good choice ,since you could get an internship in a German business, although Berlin is not full of those.But generally as you have seen the German economy has and it is projected to expand.

When it comes to terms of Uni's I would definitely recommend the LSE, well know and a variety of courses.


----------



## Ti_

Please note that LSE is only academics focussed. Make the decision not only based on the name, but also on the curriculum and the teaching method. London Business School for instance is mainly on case studies combined with plain literature, whereas London School of Economics is using a more traditional approach.


----------

